# How careful are you in the sun?



## michael_23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just wondering really. 

Brits are obviously known for being quite dangerous in the sun as we obviously don't get much at home so try our best to get a tan. 

Now you get it a lot all year around, how safe are you? Do you put on plenty of suncream? And supposing you do when your out in the sun, does it get annoying being smortherd in greasy cream a lot?

Thanks!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

michael_23 said:


> Just wondering really.
> 
> Brits are obviously known for being quite dangerous in the sun as we obviously don't get much at home so try our best to get a tan.
> 
> ...


I often wear a cap and I always wear a shirt. I stay out of the sun as much as possible without even thinking about it - walk on the shady side of the street etc. If I'm working in the sun (I do some building work) I wear a cap, wraparound sunglasses and a headband. I never us suncream although the OH says I should. Most of the people who have been out here for a few years seem to try to avoid the sun as much as possible.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I often wear a cap and I always wear a shirt. I stay out of the sun as much as possible without even thinking about it - walk on the shady side of the street etc. If I'm working in the sun (I do some building work) I wear a cap, wraparound sunglasses and a headband. I never us suncream although the OH says I should. Most of the people who have been out here for a few years seem to try to avoid the sun as much as possible.


Can back up everything jimenato says. My spanish family (there are hoards of them) all seek the shade. Only mad dogs and englishman and all that.

Since I have an increasing bald patch I use factor 50 from May to October. If I don't I know it. And I live on the north coast where the sun is not so obvious most of the time  

But good quality sun cream is not cheap and the cheap stuff may as well be olive oil so I see why you ask  

Anyone found any home grown formulas that work??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I never sit n the sun,wear sunglasses all the time, wear a hat, walk in the shade... and consequently no one believes I live in Egypt lol


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Its still my first year living here, so the novelty of sunshine hasn't worn off! During the hot months I doubt I will go in the sun and will wear a floppy wide brimmed hat and sunblock. During the winter I like to soak up the sun on those days it comes out and is warm enough, but still wear a high protection cream. Its just so lovely feeling the warmth on your skin during the winter months. You only have to see some of the leathery old skinned expats to put you off overexposure. It doesn't half age people.

Suncream is stupidly expensive here, so my OH stocks up on it from the UK.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I never sit n the sun,wear sunglasses all the time, wear a hat, walk in the shade... and consequently no one believes I live in Egypt lol


Get ta ay wit yer lassie. We knows ye be smokin kippers in Arbroath


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As usual I fly in the face of all the rules !!!!! I personally wouldnt put suncream on or let my children near the stuff - full of carcinogenic chemicals, altho zinc based arent too bad - I prefer to use a tan as protection!!!!! We go in it gradually! We dont go out when its really hot or we cover up with light clothing. But I try to see that we all get a certain amount a day gradually so that we build up a tan to prevent us burning and to top up our vitamin D. 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> As usual I fly in the face of all the rules !!!!! I personally wouldnt put suncream on or let my children near the stuff - full of carcinogenic chemicals, altho zinc based arent too bad - I prefer to use a tan as protection!!!!! We go in it gradually! We dont go out when its really hot or we cover up with light clothing. But I try to see that we all get a certain amount a day gradually so that we build up a tan to prevent us burning and to top up our vitamin D.
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree that a little sun is probably a good thing - build up gradually and so on. What carcinogenic chemicals are there in suncream?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> I agree that a little sun is probably a good thing - build up gradually and so on. What carcinogenic chemicals are there in suncream?


Well I havent even read the labels recently. But linioic acid was an ingredient that always used to worry me, but have a look at the huge quantities of chemicals in sun cream, quite firghtening - apparently our bodies absorb 60% of all products put on it, and my rule of thumb is only use it as skin cream if you'd eat it LOL!!!!!!!! I often wonder which came first, the rise in skin cancer or the sun cream!? Thats not to say that anyone should allow themselves to burn - either in the sun or sitting by a fire for that matter. Its obvious if it hurts then its damaged and too much damage isnt good!!

You see I have some rather weird ideas and thoughts !!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I(, too, stter away from sun screen. You'll no doubt remember the tests that were done last year and discovered that a lot of them are useless. And they are full of chemicals

A small amount of sun is good for you, and I remember reading somewhere wan help prevent bowel cancer. You just need to be careful.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

michael_23 said:


> Just wondering really.
> 
> Brits are obviously known for being quite dangerous in the sun as we obviously don't get much at home so try our best to get a tan.
> 
> ...


I think people in general are a lot more carful in the sun which includes putting on loads of cream which I agree is
a) expensive - look for offers and own brands, but don't get the cheapest be it from the uK or Spain.
b) Full of chemicals which are absorbed through the skin. I try to get cream from "herbolarios" (good translation??) which use less harmful ingredients, but sometimes forget.

The Spanish, as some have already, said tend to go for the shade, know that the hottest part of the day isn't 12 o, clock midday, but at 3 o' clock in the afternoon, and have more respect for the sun than your average British immigrant.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> b) Full of chemicals which are absorbed through the skin. I try to get cream from "herbolarios" (good translation??) which use less harmful ingredients, but sometimes forget.


How do you know that the "herbolarios" cream has less harmful ingredients? Does it not contain chemicals?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> How do you know that the "herbolarios" cream has less harmful ingredients? Does it not contain chemicals?


Because the ingredients are natural products, not chemicals - depending on the make and the herbolario, of course.

For example, from a well known ecological make...

La línea solar de XXX ofrece una alternativa saludable y ecológica para quienes buscan un producto *sin filtros de origen sintético*. XXXX combina una protección solar eficaz con *filtros minerales* y las propiedades beneficiosas de la flor de Edelweiss.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> As usual I fly in the face of all the rules !!!!! I personally wouldnt put suncream on or let my children near the stuff - full of carcinogenic chemicals
> 
> Jo xxx


Bit like ciggy smoke then?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we don't use much sunscreen either - just gradually build up exposure 

I do use a moisturiser on my face with factor something-or-other built in though - all year round 


we always joke that you can tell who lives here - they're the ones without a deep tan


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rofa said:


> Bit like ciggy smoke then?


LOLOL - hmmm never go near the things LOLOL 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Because the ingredients are natural products, not chemicals - depending on the make and the herbolario, of course.
> 
> For example, from a well known ecological make...
> 
> La línea solar de XXX ofrece una alternativa saludable y ecológica para quienes buscan un producto *sin filtros de origen sintético*. XXXX combina una protección solar eficaz con *filtros minerales* y las propiedades beneficiosas de la flor de Edelweiss.


Everything is made of chemicals.

You seem to be making the assumption that "natural" equates to "good".

Take a minute to read this

You have highlighted filtros minerales as if minerals are somehow "good". However Asbestos is an entirely "natural" "mineral".


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Everything is made of chemicals.
> 
> You seem to be making the assumption that "natural" equates to "good".
> 
> ...


Interesting article, which I agree with almost entirely, although the example of the Pope shaving seem a bit much to me!!

And, I'd like to tell you that I'm not as naive as you might think


> You seem to be making the assumption that "natural" equates to "good".


I agree, and am fully aware that natural doesn’t mean no harm, no after effects. Also I think consumers of natural products have to be more discerning than consumers of mass produced products as there isn’t so much legislation or control of these kinds of products. There are eco labels etc but you need to know which ones are real and which ones are made up, what they mean in reality and what they guarantee.

However as I *do* have experience with these products, I do have time to read the labels, I do have time to read about properties of natural ingredients and sometimes I also have the money to pay for them, then whenever I have the opportunity I choose natural over synthetic. But I also understand that a lot of people don't have the time or money to do this. (I find it more difficult to understand that they don't have the inclination...)

I also think the manufacturing process is important to take into account which is often more damaging in a synthetic product.

The article itself says


> Such an obsession seems unhealthy


I agree either way and I make an informed pick and mix choice. What about you?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Interesting article, which I agree with almost entirely, although the example of the Pope shaving seem a bit much to me!!
> 
> And, I'd like to tell you that I'm not as naive as you might think
> 
> ...


Hi Pesky

All you have said here makes sense - I'm sorry if you thought that I thought you might be naive. It's just that I am a bit fed up of uninformed people (not you!) pushing the "natural" "organic" "chemical" angle when they don't have a clue what those words really mean. It seems to me that all a manufacturer has to do is put the word "natural" on his label and that makes it all ok.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Hi Pesky
> 
> All you have said here makes sense - I'm sorry if you thought that I thought you might be naive.


Well, I was a bit peeved to tell the truth, but it's one of the problems of writing on a forum and not really speaking to the other person. 
And of getting up at 6:15 every day
And of being sick at the weekend 
And of playing Tabú until far too late!!!



> It's just that I am a bit fed up of uninformed people (not you!) pushing the "natural" "organic" "chemical" angle when they don't have a clue what those words really mean. It seems to me that all a manufacturer has to do is put the word "natural" on his label and that makes it all ok.


I totally agree with this and I do think it's a problem. I don't know if you know that recently (about 2 years ago) a law was finally passed here about the use of "Bio" in names of products here in Spain so quite a few had to change their names and now have names that don't really make sense. For example there's a diet food range which was called "Biocentury" and is now called "Bicentury" 2 centuries!!??? And there are others, but I can't remember them now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When I was in the UK there were a few brands named "Farmhouse" and "Farmfresh". By implication they sounded wholesome and natural - but it meant nothing at all!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Another problem with sunscreen is that because of the expense tourists tend to keep what is left and use it again the following year... sunscreen does have a shelf life. Plus mixing your factors reduces the higher factor it doesn't add to it.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

All very interesting stuff. I am not one of these people who likes to "fry" on the beach, so when I do go with my son, I usually only spend a few hours there after 5pm, or else in the morning. We do use sunscreen (the type varies - though after reading this thread, I think I have to do more research about it) but I tend to shelter in the shade too.

In the summer I constantly see hordes of bright pink tourists wandering about or very tanned but wrinkly residents (who look much older than they actually are) so that kind of acts as a deterrent to sunbathing! Still, I have been burnt occasionally, actually the worst time was in the UK about 10 years ago, and we were fooled into thinking it was safe because it wasnt even warm!, and there was a bit of a breeze and we were wandering about without any sunscreen.
At the end of the day, we looked in a mirror and to our horror, discovered we'd turned a deep shade of lobster pink! and were in agony! Never again.

Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate the "pink" sunburnt look!! I'm all for a healthy tan, but I guess when you live in the UK, the first sign of sun and your automatic reaction is to jump out and spend all day in it!!! Thats simply not healthy or good for you. Its definitely easier over here cos you kinda grow with the sun. I sit out in it during the winter and in the evenings occasionally, so by the time the summer comes, my skin is accustomed to it. I tend to go brown very quickly anyway as do my kids, but in the heat of the summer, we dont really spend any time outside - its too hot!!! I also have the unfortunate problem that because I lost a lot of weight a few years ago, I have quite wrinkly skin anyway, so I'm sure poeple think its cos I spend too much time in the sun which I dont!!! In fact last year, I became aware that I was allergic to the chlorine we were putting in the pool, so I couldnt even go for a dip in that to keep cool! A different type of pool stuff is gonna have to be found this year!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> In fact last year, I became aware that I was allergic to the chlorine we were putting in the pool, so I couldnt even go for a dip in that to keep cool! A different type of pool stuff is gonna have to be found this year!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


You should convert your pool to a salt water one, absolutely "Ab-Fab", no chlorine probs and silky skin when you come out (still wrinkly tho).


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

I wear factor 30 or above regardless of the weather ;-))


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

country boy said:


> You should convert your pool to a salt water one, absolutely "Ab-Fab", no chlorine probs and silky skin when you come out (still wrinkly tho).


This really could be solution jojo...


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This really could be solution jojo...


Trouble is, Jo is renting her property, and the salt water system is an electrical box thingy (that's the proper technical term lol) that has to be wired in. It will cost a bit, but might be worth investigating, and negotiating with the landlord. Over time, this system saves a shed load of money on chemicals and is also kind to skin, eyes.... The water doesn't taste salty like the sea, but it works in basically the same way. They are all the rage over in the states I believe


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> Trouble is, Jo is renting her property, and the salt water system is an electrical box thingy (that's the proper technical term lol) that has to be wired in. It will cost a bit, but might be worth investigating, and negotiating with the landlord. Over time, this system saves a shed load of money on chemicals and is also kind to skin, eyes.... The water doesn't taste salty like the sea, but it works in basically the same way. They are all the rage over in the states I believe


Ah yes, I'd forgotten about the renting side, but it's true that in the long run the *electrical box thingy*  will save on money and chemicals . It's becoming more and more popular here as well - we even have this method in our comunidad.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yes!! all that lol!!! I bought some different chlorine tablets this year from a proper pool shop! The previous ones were the "all in one" tablets from Mercadona. So we'll see - but not for a while, "ducky" says the pool is still only 18c 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

On the subject of salt water swimming pools and solar power...
Why is going green so expensive? – Telegraph Blogs


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> On the subject of salt water swimming pools and solar power...
> Why is going green so expensive? – Telegraph Blogs


I built our Pool and can tell you that the cost of the "Chlorinator" which is the bit of kit that makes chlorine from the salt in the water costs less than €600. It needs an electrical supply and inserting in the supply line after the pump and filter, simples! Reckon on less than €1000 even if you get a pool "expert" to fit it. You will never regret it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've just remembered this song! The sunscreen song. Apparently it was a world wide hit at the end of the '90's. It passed me by completely until I encountered it in an English teaching exercise. It goes on a bit, but bear with it- there are some great comments which I can assure you, every year you appreciate a bit more. 





 
Some of the advice I like...
Read the directions, even if you don't follow them
Be kind to your knees; you'll miss them when they're gone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've just remembered this song! The sunscreen song. Apparently it was a world wide hit at the end of the '90's. It passed me by completely until I encountered it in an English teaching exercise. It goes on a bit, but bear with it- there are some great comments which I can assure you, every year you appreciate a bit more.
> 
> YouTube - Sunscreen Song
> 
> ...



I remember that!! Its so true now isnt it!!! (accept the bit about sunscreen LOL)

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I remember that!! Its so true now isnt it!!! (accept the bit about sunscreen LOL)
> 
> Jo xxx


Guess what?
I got (possibly cancerous) sunburn on my nose today because I didn't put any toxic sunscreen on!!


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Well I havent even read the labels recently. But linioic acid was an ingredient that always used to worry me, but have a look at the huge quantities of chemicals in sun cream, quite firghtening - apparently our bodies absorb 60% of all products put on it, and my rule of thumb is only use it as skin cream if you'd eat it LOL!!!!!!!! I often wonder which came first, the rise in skin cancer or the sun cream!? Thats not to say that anyone should allow themselves to burn - either in the sun or sitting by a fire for that matter. Its obvious if it hurts then its damaged and too much damage isnt good!!
> 
> You see I have some rather weird ideas and thoughts !!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


If that is the case then go for aloe vera as it has a huge amount of proerties and you can "Eat it"


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> I often wonder which came first, the rise in skin cancer or the sun cream!?
> 
> You see I have some rather weird ideas and thoughts !!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Don't you just. Seem to think you were once a nurse. so was my wife. Melanoma on the foot - place she didn't usually put sun cream I guess. And she left it late to have checked - just like a nurse. Come on get real - weird ideas don't really help in these situations do they? But she has survived so far - pains in the foot now and again where they hacked out the flesh . and in the top of the leg where the lymph nodes were removed. But you would know all about that that I guess - and balance it against your experience of the cancer causing effects of sun creams. Let us hear more please!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

michael_23 said:


> Just wondering really.
> 
> Brits are obviously known for being quite dangerous in the sun as we obviously don't get much at home so try our best to get a tan.
> 
> ...


Que????
What Sun?
Quite a while since its been sighted down here.
Apparently its only you folk back in Blighty that need to worry about that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rofa said:


> Don't you just. Seem to think you were once a nurse. so was my wife. Melanoma on the foot - place she didn't usually put sun cream I guess. And she left it late to have checked - just like a nurse. Come on get real - weird ideas don't really help in these situations do they? But she has survived so far - pains in the foot now and again where they hacked out the flesh . and in the top of the leg where the lymph nodes were removed. But you would know all about that that I guess - and balance it against your experience of the cancer causing effects of sun creams. Let us hear more please!


I was once a nurse amongst other health related things! My ideas are based on what I've seen. There will always be acceptions, but we all can only base our thoughts and beliefs on what we see around us and so far most things I've seen, read for work and heard thru work is why I believe what I do and so far I've not seen anything to change my thoughts.

You wifes story is typical of health workers - none of us rush to the doctors until we really need to. I'm sorry she's had to go thru this and I really hope she's on the way to putting it all behind her!



Jo xx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was once a nurse amongst other health related things! My ideas are based on what I've seen. There will always be acceptions, but *we all can only base our thoughts and beliefs on what we see around us *and so far most things I've seen, read for work and heard thru work is why I believe what I do and so far I've not seen anything to change my thoughts.
> 
> You wifes story is typical of health workers - none of us rush to the doctors until we really need to. I'm sorry she's had to go thru this and I really hope she's on the way to putting it all behind her!
> 
> ...


Sorry jojo but that's just not true. We can also base our beliefs on research and proper, quality evidence. To base one's "beliefs" on anything else in a field as important as healthcare is potentially dangerous. Anyway, have you seen lots of people get melanoma through using sunscreen?


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Sorry jojo but that's just not true. We can also base our beliefs on research and proper, quality evidence. To base one's "beliefs" on anything else in a field as important as healthcare is potentially dangerous. Anyway, have you seen lots of people get melanoma through using sunscreen?


Have to agree with that one about "beliefs" - evidence evidence evidence when it comes to making decisions in health care is the only way to go. There is a lot of information "out there". This is perhaps worth a look:

Investigation | Environmental Working Group

It is a US based pressure group and if you read it completely, it does mention that Europe is ahead of the US in terms of effective approved products - but it does put things in some sort of perspective. 

And finally (with tongue in cheek) we should all read the following :

FORCES - THE EVIDENCE - Therapeutic effects of smoking


And indeed there are still a few of us who still believe the world is flat.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rofa said:


> And indeed there are still a few of us who still believe the world is flat.


Exactly - so if it's written in black and white you believe it, do you? 

Of course you don't! 

You take your own criteria, apply it, and make a decision. 
Pharmaceutical companies make it up as they go along. Think of the swine 'flu drama. The whole thing is being investigated now as, looking back, some high up bods are looking at other high up bods and realising that something doesn't add up. The whole thing got completely out of control. Of course it's 99% sure that nothing will come of the investigation because the pharmaceutical companies have too much money and are too influential.

We have to have investigation and information, but we also have to know how to interprete the info, who's behind it etc and most of the time Joe Public doesn't know


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Sorry jojo but that's just not true. We can also base our beliefs on research and proper, quality evidence. To base one's "beliefs" on anything else in a field as important as healthcare is potentially dangerous. Anyway, have you seen lots of people get melanoma through using sunscreen?



You've hit the nail on the head IMO. 



jimenato said:


> We can also base our beliefs on research and proper, quality evidence.


I have been there, worked for and seen the "quality evidence" The research that most of us read about and see is paid for by the Sunscreen manufacturers/pharmaceutical industry! The huge, obscene amounts of money paid to the experts to do this research (making them a tad biased), the massaging of the figures to make sure that this research backs up what the sponsor wants to say.......I'm sorry but I really dont have any faith in research or studies that are not unbiased or that are paid for by those who benefit from the "right" results. I've seen and heard first hand what is said and done when the "study" doesnt come up with the right answers!

The sun has always been with us, we were born under it and would die without it! Sunscreen and it chemicals seemed to have turned up around about the same time as the skin cancer scare. Yes you can argue that the sunscreen was a result of the scare, or you could say that it was simply "jumping on the bandwagon" when the trend to get a tan and sunburn came along.

From my albeit limited experience and from what I saw as a menial employee helping to imput the figures into a computer was that actually, sunburn and damaged skin thru sunburn, in general may in a SMALL percentage of the population (generally fair skinned northern europeans if memory serves) contribute to a particular type of melanoma!! Hydrogenated fats and oils both ingested and absorbed thru the skin are also "thought" to have carcinogenic properties, but the money was shouting too much and too loudly (and still is I believe) for anyone to hear about this!?

Anyway, we take our choices in this world. Cancer, as I've mentioned before is a pet hate of mine and I think that if the real causes of it were to ever be uncovered, the industrial world would collapse. But for now, it all works financially. IMO, big industries with their various emissions, pollutions and products increase cancer and the pharmaceutical industry makes huge amounts of money trying to cure it!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

I use lard......it has no protective properties but you never get sunburnt......... 'cos when you start to sizzle.......you get out of the sun smartish




Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> I use lard......it has no protective properties but you never get sunburnt......... 'cos when you start to sizzle.......you get out of the sun smartish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crispy bacon!!! Yumm!!!

I use olive oil!! Actually I never put it on to go out in the sun, I use it when I get in as a moisturiser. 

I personally dont think about the sun, well sunbathing as such. Does anyone actually sunbathe when they live here?? I sit out in it in the winter months cos it warms me up and in the summer I tend to stay out of it cos its too hot! If I ever feel that I'm in it too much and likely to burn, then I cover up, find some shade or go inside.

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> crispy bacon!!! Yumm!!!
> 
> I use olive oil!! Actually I never put it on to go out in the sun, I use it when I get in as a moisturiser.
> 
> ...


We are back where we started. This is by far the best approach. Get yourself a bit of sun in the winter when it's far less intense and avoid it in summer. I would add however that if you don't wear strong suncream when you simply can't avoid the sun (sailing is an obvious example) you will certainly know all about it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> We are back where we started. This is by far the best approach. Get yourself a bit of sun in the winter when it's far less intense and avoid it in summer. I would add however that if you don't wear strong suncream when you simply can't avoid the sun (sailing is an obvious example) you will certainly know all about it.


.... the best sunscreen is a natural one - the screen that your body produces. Its called "Melanin"! Some skin types produce it faster and deeper than others, but its the only safe one to have and the only one I use! 

Jo xxx


----------

